# ZFS and VMs



## masterofnull (Jan 26, 2018)

So I was reading one of the many articles on the spectre bug and performance decreases, and I was drawn to this article that was linked to by theregister. 

So this is complete malarky way of measuring this right. I know that raid controllers mess up zfs cause it can't use info from the disks but I feel like a VM could penalize is way more. 

What do y'all think? I didn't think this was relevant enough for storage but let me know if I'm wrong


----------

